# Golithia : chapter2



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

this is chapter 2 of the story i started in may. it is shorter but chapter 3 is almost done now anyway.
to read chapter one here is the link :http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12924

sorry, its not very long but chapter 3 is almost ready


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

CHAPTER 2 
“ A Behemoth Of The Stars”

Crimson light played across the starboard side of the “Emperor’s vindiction”, illuminating the flagship against the black of space. The arcane lance batteries emitted clouds of dark smoke into the vacuum. 
The emperor class battleship finally grew silent after 3 days of constant bombardment, enormous expanses of land and cityscape had been ruthlessly torn apart under the extreme salvoes. The vindications strategos had predicted a 70 percent kill ratio on the aliens and light casualties on the trapped imperial forces on the planet. But the strategos had not counted on the intense heat of the lance strikes, the super heated rounds set fire to the spore clogged atmosphere adding to the destructive forces exerted on the planet and incinerating anything on the surface. But now the ship hung silently, a behemoth of the stars, among the lesser ships of the fleet.

The oak furnished boardroom was a commodity earned through years of outstanding service in the emperor’s name. The walls were decorated with paintings of battles won and planets saved, deeds of valour and courage. The desk was grand with the front carved to the liking of the imperial Aquila.
“ I what that sergeant hawks here 10 minuets ago” commanded the short burly man behind the desk
“Hawthorw sir” interjected his aid
“What?”
“It’s sergeant Hawthorw, you said Hawks sir”
“Emperor damn it!” he spat each syllable at the aid, “I’ve lost 3 full companies of guardsmen and dozens of karskin, I don’t give a warped rattling what his name is.
Get him in here now!” 
The aid scurried away, leaving Lord marshal Cordax to his thoughts.

Hawthorw looked out at the glowing red planet, golithia burned as he watched from his quarters on the Vindiction. A whirling firestorm raged across the planet and anything, human or alien, unable to find cover was incinerated in its wake. His mind ran back across the last several days, along with Stylus and Fye he had been questioned relentlessly by the company’s interrogator commissar until only a few hours ago. The commissar had wanted to know everything, from the surprise attack on Rios and Morgan’s disappearance to the camouflaged beast in the office building.
The way they moved, standard weapon effectiveness, the weapons and armour the aliens used, everything.
A smart rap on his quarter’s door brought him sharply back to the present.
“Sergeant?”
The door swung open to reveal an orderly, well kept and presented to match his voice.
“Ah, sergeant glad I found you” He started “ the Lord Marshal requests your presence”
“Does he now” Hawthorw sighed, “ well, I better not keep him waiting then”
“Indeed not, come come”.





“Lord Marshal, sir?” the orderly asked with a knock on the polished oak doors of the boardroom.
“Enter”
“Sir, sergeant Hawthorw as requested sir” Announced the orderly
“Hawthorw? its Hawks isn’t it?” 
“Its Hawthorw sir” Hawthorw interrupted
“Very well then. Thank you Johnathan, you may go” 
“Thank you sir” said Johnathan with a salute before turning on his heel and leaving the room.
“Ok, I’m going to be flat out straight with you sergeant” said Cordax, his face growing grim “I’ve lost far too many men and vehicles. Those damned strategos assured me light friendly casualties from our bombardment and then the atmosphere goes and catches fire” he said with anger, as if the planet itself was against him.
“I’ve lost contact with three of the five surviving groups on the planet” 
“And the other two, sir?” asked Hawthorw
“That is precisely why I called you here lieutenant”
“I’m a sergeant sir” 
“No your not, I’m putting you in command of R platoon, The Ravens. I need you to drop in to support the 13th Armour on the outskirts of the planet’s capital, then move into the city and secure the main government complex and the spaceport so we can land reinforcements. The 13th still has a dozen or so vehicles left so you should have the punch to get the job done”. 
“ Drop…sir?” Hawthorw hesitated
“You have your drop wings, lieutenant?”
“Yes sir”
“Well you’d better get a move on” he said with a grin “you drop in one hour, briefing is in ten. Johnathan will bring you your lieutenant’s Bar”
“Yes sir, thank you sir”
“Dismissed” said Cordax with a salute
Hawthorw saluted the Lord Marshal in return before turning and leaving thought the oak doors.

The Briefing had been short, but worryingly included all of the known data on the aliens. It had felt strange to be in the company of the men in that room, after a career in special force he was used to six or seven men in a room not the fifty man strong platoon. The only good news was that Stylus and Fye had both been promoted to sergeant and assigned to Raven platoon under his command. They had both rushed over to him as he had entered the room.
“ So, lieutenant, how does it feel?” asked Fye
“What feel?”
“You know. Platoon leader, fifty men at your command, what’s it feel like”
“Same as always” answered Hawthorw “ you two ready for the drop?”
“Can’t wait”
“Yes sir!”
“Good, go suit up and I’ll meet you in the launch bay”
“Sir” 
Hawthorw turned back to the orbital images of the planet; the fires had subsided enough for the image to be captured and a ground force to be deployed. He focused on the plotted route to the government building where the armour would split from them to move on to the spaceport. The operation aught to be easy, he thought, too bad it never was. (end)

could people please comment, i need to know if it is good , bad or horribly crap and weather i should continue. (this applises to my first chapter also(the link is above in earlier post))


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

its alright yeh man  

u cant mown at me for high brow language lol ur jsut as bad?


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

were well i got carried away and i recent that comment about the marine story. my characters do die , read chapter one. how can people be expected to die on a ship when nothing is happening yet. (just wait for chapter 3 )


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

DAvo001 said:


> were well i got carried away and i recent that comment about the marine story. my characters do did , read chapter one


lol, have yo ueven read mine yet?


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

This is good Dave, its good to see you back here again k:.


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

chapter 3 ready- plz comment


----------



## drake1813 (Sep 23, 2007)

Its better than anything i could write but i'd think Fye and stylus should be a bit more sad about Morgan

Apart from that its amazing


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm.... i forgot about him , your right though.
thanks


----------

